# does anyone plow with the new toyota tundra?



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

just curious if anyone has plowed with the new tundra? i think they look sharp but i only see 3 leaf springs in the back and im not sure if they can handle the salt load. info is appreciated


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The new tundra is a 1/2 ton pick up with a mini truck front end. You can beef up the rear with Timbrens, but the front is weak.

I have a customer trying to tow a small gooseneck horsetrailer with one. We have added rear suspension assists in an attempt to keep the rear bumper off the ground. She is still not happy complains she cann't even haul a full load on hay in it. 

No one makes a full size plow for that truck so you'd be limited to "sport" or "mid-weight" plows.

The import trucks are not up to the standards you are use to in a Pick up. Nissan has given up on trying to build their own and the Titan is the best of the bunch. Dodge is building the new Nissan (and Sterling.)


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Fisher makes a mount for their 7.5RD blade. This is the same blade they recommend for Chevy 1500 and Ford F150s

It's a half ton truck, people should stop trying to compare it to a F350. This includes the dealers. The local dealer here goes on and on about mileage etc compared to a F350, but your not comparing apples to apples. Compare it to a F150 or 1500 and there pretty much the same.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

there is a guy in town here plowing with a new Tundra and a BOSS of some kind......


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

We put a Fisher 7' 4" Homesteader and a Fisher Polycaster spreader on a new Tundra this past winter and haven't seen the guy since. No news is good news as far as I am concerned. And yes, those Tundras are sharp.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

dmontgomery;561767 said:


> there is a guy in town here plowing with a new Tundra and a BOSS of some kind......


Probably a 7' or 7.5 sport duty. Boss will recommend them for the Tundra's.


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

It's funny, I have a couple of friends that think they are a "heavy" half ton like the F-150 7700, but the GVW is only 6500, and that is on a quad cab 8' bed, so it does not leave alot of room for any additional weight. In my opinion if you want a car with a bed, go with a Toyota, if you want a real truck go with one of the big 3.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

MnDLawn;563890 said:


> . In my opinion if you want a car with a bed, go with a Toyota, if you want a real truck go with one of the big 3.


I like that Nissan as a "family truck" or if I my biggest loads were a dog, a kid and two bags of mulch that Honda ridgeline rides pretty nice..


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Flipper;561766 said:


> It's a half ton truck, people should stop trying to compare it to a F350. This includes the dealers. The local dealer here goes on and on about mileage etc compared to a F350, but your not comparing apples to apples. Compare it to a F150 or 1500 and there pretty much the same.


People compare them like that because Toyota has been promoting them like that! In real life they can't handle a fraction of what they make the customer *think* they can. From what I've read and seen on TV's the Toyota Tundra TuRD is a royal piece of crap and for everyone thinking they would be the greatest thing when they were released... well, they said on tv the other week that even Toyota is rethinking battling the domestics on a full sized pickup.

They also say the Toyota gets the worst fuel mileage of the bunch... so much for the advantage side to being lighter....

Personally, I think they are butt ugly. No I don't own one and don't intend to. I have a cousin with a stripper model 2wd but the most they carry is a few boxes of parts now and then...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

we tow a 31 foot camper that weighs just about 10k loaded with the tundra and you cant even tell its back there. im not going to get into this argument about the tundra again but its plenty beefy for what it is, and gets the job done better then most.

this was with the bed loaded with wood as well.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

THEGOLDPRO;564796 said:


> we tow a 31 foot camper that weighs just about 10k loaded with the tundra and you cant even tell its back there. im not going to get into this argument about the tundra again but its plenty beefy for what it is, and gets the job done better then most.
> 
> this was with the bed loaded with wood as well.


Drops the tailend pretty good. Have you tried adjusting the W/D head with a little more rear angle? Makes the lever arm stronger and will get rid of the understeer and give you back your front brakes.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

trucks full of wood as well basher it doesnt sag liek that when the beds empty


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The W/D will handle the wood load also. So when the truck is empty the trailer rides tongue high? Cause i noticed the trailer was level even though the truck was squatted in the rear


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

derekbroerse;564790 said:


> People compare them like that because Toyota has been promoting them like that! In real life they can't handle a fraction of what they make the customer *think* they can. From what I've read and seen on TV's the Toyota Tundra TuRD is a royal piece of crap and for everyone thinking they would be the greatest thing when they were released... well, they said on tv the other week that even Toyota is rethinking battling the domestics on a full sized pickup.
> 
> They also say the Toyota gets the worst fuel mileage of the bunch... so much for the advantage side to being lighter....
> 
> Personally, I think they are butt ugly. No I don't own one and don't intend to. I have a cousin with a stripper model 2wd but the most they carry is a few boxes of parts now and then...


I'm guessing none of you pay much attention to Car and Driver or SEMA shows. Toyota is introducing a 1 ton dually in the near future. This truck is a MASSIVE beast that Toyota Motorsports says without a stutter will get 19/23 mpg in the City and on the Highway. Toyota's 1 ton makes an F-350 look like a YUGO and I'm being easy on the F-350. I've copied a clip of what i got to see and some info on it below...

Toyota Tundra CrewMax diesel dually truck made its debut at the 2007 SEMA Show.

At its core, the Tundra light duty pickup's stock engine was replaced with a medium duty diesel powerplant plucked from a 35,000-pound commercial truck. The 8.0-liter inline six-cylinder high-torque engine, made by Toyota affiliate Hino, is mated with an Eaton five-speed manual transmission and a Hino back end. Toyota Motorsports Technical Group heavily modified the Tundra to accommodate the beefed-up driveline.

A host of custom exterior treatments point to the off-the-charts muscle under the hood. Prominent examples include forged aluminum alloy 22.5-inch wheels custom made by Alcoa, a diamond plate-lined bed, a charcoal gray metallic flat paint finish and a fifth-wheel hitch rated at 24,000 pounds.

The muscular theme on the outside shifts dramatically to that of luxury on the inside with hand-sewn ginger leather seats, suede pillars and headliner and dual rear captain's chairs with individual DVD


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

basher;564831 said:


> The W/D will handle the wood load also. So when the truck is empty the trailer rides tongue high? Cause i noticed the trailer was level even though the truck was squatted in the rear


if you look the camper is leaning twords the front as well its a bad angle but it did.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

purpleranger519;564833 said:


> I'm guessing none of you pay much attention to Car and Driver or SEMA shows. Toyota is introducing a 1 ton dually in the near future.


Sure we do. I have a recent article in a diesel truck mag that featured it on about 5 pages. They also state that it is a prototype only built to guage interest specifically at the SEMA show and the chances of it being built are very low and it certainly won't be anywhere near the configuration shown. They'd have a better chance building it with the 5.4L Hino four banger than the 8.0L inline six. Theres no way it will meet emission regulations. It wouldn't have the 22.5" wheels either. Etc. so suddenly the Yugo aint so far behind. Toyota basically dressed up their half ton to look like a one-ton, but its still a half ton frame etc. which has enough problems AS a half ton. They have a lot of homework to do if they really want to release this truck.

Don't get me wrong, I thought the concept was cool too... a real improvement in everything including appearance. But it was only a concept car...


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Toyota's prototype 1 ton was NOT a dressed up 1/2 ton. The frame is totally different from the 1/2 ton as the 1 ton is a straight frame. 

"2010 is what we are shooting for." "The truck could go into production now, but we still feel there is more testing to be done."

Toyota claims what they brought to the SEMA show will hit the production lines somewhere in 2010. The difference. 19.5 wheels, a toned down exterior and intierior with a few other small changes. They claim that right now they are with-in months of making an announcement.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

They are also within months of passing GM for #1 in sales in US, already dominate world sales.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

go toyota!!


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

As I recall, the horsepower and torque rating for that engine were pretty weenie for the size of the motor, and you can bet that the thing will start at $50k and go up knowing how toyota likes to overprice their stuff. I like toyota cars, don't own one, but they have a great rep., so if and when this "super truck" comes out, we'll see if it really is the cat's pajamas.


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

Buy American


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

purpleranger519;564940 said:


> Toyota's prototype 1 ton was NOT a dressed up 1/2 ton. The frame is totally different from the 1/2 ton as the 1 ton is a straight frame.


"_To get the correct proportions, Victor started with the CrewMax front frame to get the interior space he wanted, but knew he needed more than that model's 5-foot bed. He also worried that if he opted for an eight-foot bed, the Tundra would be too gargantuan to be taken seriously. ." Grafting a rear frame section of a Tundra regular cab with a 6-foot bed,_"

http://www.trucktrend.com/future/concepts/163_0802_custom_toyota_tundra_hd/index.html


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Toyota sales are high because of gas prices.You can bet the prius sales is helping a bunch with the greenies.

You'll never find a Tundra in my garage.ussmileyflag


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

One of our delivery guys drives a new Tundra. Black on black with tinted windows and dual exhaust. I had never really cared that much about them so I asked him one day how he liked it. He told me it has 385 hp and gets around 20mpg on the highway. I thought that was pretty impressive. He says it rides really nice. Don't think I would own one either.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

no but will be plowing with one this winter, my friend has one and loves it. went with a western mid weight only fot residentalls let you know more in th ewinter how i like it, i will never buy another ford for a light duty truck again


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

what is a light duty truck? iv never hear of such a thing ..lol


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

basher;565162 said:


> "_To get the correct proportions, Victor started with the CrewMax front frame to get the interior space he wanted, but knew he needed more than that model's 5-foot bed. He also worried that if he opted for an eight-foot bed, the Tundra would be too gargantuan to be taken seriously. ." Grafting a rear frame section of a Tundra regular cab with a 6-foot bed,_"
> 
> http://www.trucktrend.com/future/concepts/163_0802_custom_toyota_tundra_hd/index.html


The article in my Diesel Power mag also states its a modified half-ton frame.

Also... from Basher's article...

(WARNING! DISCLAIMER ALERT! We want to be clear right up front. Toyota wants to make sure we don't accidentally misunderstand what it means when it commissions a special project like this. In fact, it doesn't even want us to use the word "concept" because as anyone who's been to an auto show knows, what's shown as a concept often becomes reality a few years later. As we understand it, this custom project is just a one-off physical expression from a mad scientist. Yeah, right.)

I guess the "yeah right" means they don't exactly believe it, but I guess thats the official standing on the project.


----------

